# Marker Dye Removal



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Found a bottle of marker dye at a local farm supply store. Cap was a little busted, so it was a mess. 99% full though. Was able to haggle the manager to 60% off. Needless to say, my first experience with it had my fingers and hands looking like a I murdered a character from avatar.



Just wanted to say that this cleaner worked wonders to get the dye off. It's pretty much unnoticeable now.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I get it off with goop. Also, always nitrile gloves with marker dye and chemicals now.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Stellar P said:


> had my fingers and hands looking like a I murdered a character from avatar.


😂


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I get it off with goop. Also, always nitrile gloves with marker dye and chemicals now.


+1. Special ordered these nitrile gloves.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Stellar P said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I get it off with goop. Also, always nitrile gloves with marker dye and chemicals now.
> ...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Stellar P said:


> looking like a I murdered a character from avatar.


Ah, Avatar. I guess I'm dating myself to have thought of Smurf first.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Stellar P said:


> Found a bottle of marker dye at a local farm supply store. Cap was a little busted, so it was a mess. 99% full though. Was able to haggle the manager to 60% off. Needless to say, my first experience with it had my fingers and hands looking like a I murdered a character from avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say that this cleaner worked wonders to get the dye off. It's pretty much unnoticeable now.


Try these...I use them all the time, lawn, bbq, cooking....you name it!

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Xtreme-Extra-Long-Blue-Nitrile-Industrial-Latex-Free-Disposable-Gloves-Box-of-100-Medium-XNPFL44100BX/302326539


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You know what is the best dye removal, not using dye. I prefer to error in application than using the dye. The first times spraying it is good so you learn, but the first spill in the driveway ended my use.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I bought dye and never opened it...


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

g-man said:


> You know what is the best dye removal, not using dye. I prefer to error in application than using the dye. The first times spraying it is good so you learn, but the first spill in the driveway ended my use.


I don't have the man hours to get my spray patterns down. After I used my sprayer for the first time, I felt an overwhelming lack of confidence in my coverage. I've got an oddly shaped yard and a grass type that doesn't stripe.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I like to use dye to get that KBG 'blue' shade to my lawn. It gives me the bluest lawn on the block!


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

I put down Prodiamine last night and added blue dye, I was very careful getting everything mixed, in the sprayer with no concerns. After I was finishing up spraying, I had blue dye everywhere? I am terrible at it, and my coverage was not that good with dye.

Question: If you have dye left over in your sprayer, where does it go??? Mystically disappears? I started washing out the bottom of sprayer and didn't realize how much dye was left in it? I am just hoping I didn't stain my neighbors driveways blue.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> I put down Prodiamine last night and added blue dye, I was very careful getting everything mixed, in the sprayer with no concerns. After I was finishing up spraying, I had blue dye everywhere? I am terrible at it, and my coverage was not that good with dye.
> 
> Question: If you have dye left over in your sprayer, where does it go??? Mystically disappears? I started washing out the bottom of sprayer and didn't realize how much dye was left in it? I am just hoping I didn't stain my neighbors driveways blue.


It is water soluble and the sun breaks it down. It won't be there in 2 weeks.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Good to know, it would be fairly obvious what house it came from.


----------

